# Fish Not Suitable for Beginners



## Lupin

Please compile a list of fish that are not suitable for beginners and their reasons. This could be a huge help to those who are new to saltwater. Include the scientific names as well.

*Titan Triggerfish (Balistoides viridescens)*
This fish requires a very large tank since it has a potential of reaching 30 inches which therefore makes it unsuitable for beginners. It is not reef safe as well. More information was given in Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH)-January 2008. Happy reading from there!

*Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor)*
I've noticed that these are not hardy at all. They are hard to feed on commercial foods so you'll have difficulty keeping this one alive.

*Lionfish (Pterois volitans)*
There is the tendency to feed them live foods which may not have sufficient nutrition needed by the lionfish. If fed properly, these do tend to become hardy. Avoid being hit by one of its spines.

*Mandarin Dragonet (Pterosynchiropus splendidus)*
These are notoriously difficult to keep without sustaining them with a constant supply of copepods, etc. A lot of these die from starvation as a result. Tank must be established for more than six months. 

*Powder Blue Tang (Acanthurus leucosternon)*
Prone to ich which can be annoying and challenging to beginners especially in reef tanks. A tank no smaller than 100g is recommended.

*Moorish Idols (Zanclus cornutus)*
An interesting article can be found in TFH-January 2008. These basically need large tanks with powerful currents. If the requirements are not met, they generally will not survive for long.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps

i sett up my tank 2 months ago and have had a mandarin for a month he is very happy. if you don't believe me look at my avatar. he is a awesome!


----------



## pbun1

He's happy? How do you know? Either you asked him (or her-but I guess if you know he's happy you know he's a him also) or he has a smile on his face maybe?
Fish can easily go a month without food and despite their slowly starving to death, never seem to appear "unhappy".
If he is the extremely rare mandaarin that is eating prepared foods, good for you. You got very lucky. If not, to bad for the little guy.


----------



## Cody

Lupin, would Seahorses/Pipefish be an addition to the list? I've read they are defintely not for begginers. The need to be fed right, and when you go buy one, you should get a tank-bred/raised seahorse and one that eats. They need places to hold on to, and no corals that will hurt them. They do best in specie-only tanks, because they are very frgagile and not aggresive eaters.


----------



## Lupin

Cody said:


> Lupin, would Seahorses/Pipefish be an addition to the list? I've read they are defintely not for begginers. The need to be fed right, and when you go buy one, you should get a tank-bred/raised seahorse and one that eats. They need places to hold on to, and no corals that will hurt them. They do best in specie-only tanks, because they are very frgagile and not aggresive eaters.


I'd add them up. Bettababy explained before about the pipefish. I will need to dig up her post about pipefish. Thanks for that.

Here it is.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14614


----------



## Cody

Butterfly Fish?

One of the most docile fish in Saltwater trade. They should only be placed in a tank that is lnog established, which means 1-2 years+. If not in a stable enviroment, they will pass. They are very hard to feed. They should be "experimented" (feeding wise) with many live foods. Most will eat live corals for a stable diet, which I personally think not too many people would want to do.


----------



## jtormey

This what I started with. I got it out of a book, but they're fine.

1 Cherub Angel (3")
1 Pajama Cardinalfish (3")
1 Chalk Bass (3")
1 Yellow Watchman Goby (3")
1 Yellow Tail Blue Damsels (2.5")

I'd stay away from piranah, too.


----------



## zupott

I had a Lion Fish before. Just less than a week with me and died. I never thought that'll be hard to have a fish pet such as that.


----------



## Bispinosa

I'm not sure I'd be too quick to warn people away from all butterflyfish. I have a 3-inch Raccoon Butterflyfish right now in a fairly young tank (2 months, I believe, when I added him) and he's a happy-looking, active fish that gets his share during feeding time. I just have to make sure I put in bits of frozen food small enough for him, but brine shrimp, spirulina-enhanced brine, and mysis all work. Never used live food. He comes right to the surface without fail.

Of course, it's possible that the addition of my three longfin bannerfish, which are related to the butterflies and are supposedly hardy, had something to do with it; he often hangs around them and they are very active fish and very enthusiastic eaters. I put those in right after the Raccoon. 

Anyhow, I'll change my assessment if I run into any problems down the road, but so far I've got a good opinion of the bannerfish and Raccoon.


----------



## knowbest

*koran angel*

picked up koran angel.have very hard time for him to eat.tried spinach,algae flakes,frozen algea.freeze dried shrimp.even tried small pieces of krill.need help.


----------



## Bluetangclan

*Cleaner wrasse*- typically(95% easy) will starve in a normal aquarium. Need to be in a large tank with an abundance of large fish. +removal from the reefs is causing issues there too more than any other fish I have read research on.
*Seahorses/Pipefish*- definately not a beginners fish or at least a fish for new tanks. Pretty much need a dedicated system.
*Orange Spotted Filefish*- Wont eat prepared food in almost every case(Unless you consider SPS corals prepared food).
*Fu Man Chu Lionfish*- very difficult to get to eat prepared food.


----------



## Bluetangclan

Guess we cant edit on this forum. Pasfer reminded me of a different fish and reasons why.
*Catalina Goby*
and appearently *Citron Goby*-- Both of which are cold water fish and wont last long in reef tank temps


----------



## melisssaparker46

Thank you guys for this list. This will really help me since I'm a newbie.


----------



## Stingray81

*lionfish*

I totally disagree with lionfish being hard to keep, my first saltwater fish (besides a couple of damsals to cycle tank) was a volitan lionfish (still have it) they are notoriously easy to keep in a saltwater and reef aquarium i have mine in a reef right now, i can assure you they do not pay any attention to the coral, the only thing they will eat are any fish/some inverts that are smaller than there mouths .I do admit they are a little hard to get eating at first but all you have to do is get about a 4 feeder goldfish and right when you drop the fish in it should instantly want it.Then soon after ween it on frozen kill to keep it healthy.

i would recommend this fish to anyone that owns a saltwater aquarium for three reasons:

1-they are one of the most beautiful fish to keep in a saltwater aquarium 
2-easy to care for-they are pretty much prone to ich/other sicknesses because every time they get sick with a parasite/disease they will shed their skin taking the parasite off their body
3-They are venomous which makes this fish species very cool to keep in your home!


----------



## onefish2fish

i would not feed a saltwater fish goldfish. i suggest silversies, live feeder shrimp, blackworms, fish eggs, high quality pellets or flakes, pre-rinsed frozen foods. a large mixture of foods if possible to offer maximum nutrition. 
id avoid offering live fish if possible, but saltwater converted mollies would prob. be a better choice then goldfish. just my opinion.


----------



## onefish2fish

Bispinosa said:


> I'm not sure I'd be too quick to warn people away from all butterflyfish. I have a 3-inch Raccoon Butterflyfish right now in a fairly young tank (2 months, I believe, when I added him) and he's a happy-looking, active fish that gets his share during feeding time. I just have to make sure I put in bits of frozen food small enough for him, but brine shrimp, spirulina-enhanced brine, and mysis all work. Never used live food. He comes right to the surface without fail.
> 
> Of course, it's possible that the addition of my three longfin bannerfish, which are related to the butterflies and are supposedly hardy, had something to do with it; he often hangs around them and they are very active fish and very enthusiastic eaters. I put those in right after the Raccoon.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll change my assessment if I run into any problems down the road, but so far I've got a good opinion of the bannerfish and Raccoon.



racoons and long nose butterflies seem to be easier to keep. ive had a longnose since like 08-09 now, eats everything like a pig. other butterflies can def. be tricky. the copperband being one of them.


----------



## sumi12

Fish can easily go a month without food and despite their slowly starving to death, never seem to appear "unhappy".
If he is the extremely rare mandaarin that is eating prepared foods, good for you. You got very lucky. If not, to bad for the little guy.

​


----------



## chipmunks

Fishers like cat, viper,moor fishes are not good for beginners because they are kind of different from others and beginners better start with Gold, angel and etc.


----------



## onefish2fish

sumi12 said:


> Fish can easily go a month without food and despite their slowly starving to death, never seem to appear "unhappy".
> If he is the extremely rare mandaarin that is eating prepared foods, good for you. You got very lucky. If not, to bad for the little guy.
> 
> ​


there def. are fish that cannot go a month without food. tangs constantly graze rock for algae naturally so i feel a daily algae sheet ( pref. sliced into strips but not all the way through to wave in the flow more natural ) is a good idea. anthias are another fish that need good food source and this list can continue.

alot of fish could prob. surive a 30 day no food period but i dont suggest putting them to the test. most things in my reefs get fed every other day but usually then alittle heavily. you have to think about the corals having mouths, fish, clean up crew ( even pods/worms ) shrimp all eat. this doesnt mean dump all your food in your tank but create a good feeding routine for what works in your system. i suggest mixing up what you use to feed from time to time ( or even mix 2+ foods together, then offer that ) and pre-rinsing frozen foods in tank/RO/DI water a few times until the run-off appears clear prior to feeding it.


----------



## AlanYoung

*Marine Reef Aquarium*

Really a good thread this is, the thread is too much helpful for new beginner. A complete list of fishes which are not suitable in the salt water environment, the reason & other issues also include in the thread.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw

Stingray81 said:


> I totally disagree with lionfish being hard to keep, my first saltwater fish (besides a couple of damsals to cycle tank) was a volitan lionfish (still have it) they are notoriously easy to keep in a saltwater and reef aquarium i have mine in a reef right now, i can assure you they do not pay any attention to the coral, the only thing they will eat are any fish/some inverts that are smaller than there mouths .I do admit they are a little hard to get eating at first but all you have to do is get about a 4 feeder goldfish and right when you drop the fish in it should instantly want it.Then soon after ween it on frozen kill to keep it healthy.
> 
> i would recommend this fish to anyone that owns a saltwater aquarium for three reasons:
> 
> 1-they are one of the most beautiful fish to keep in a saltwater aquarium
> 2-easy to care for-they are pretty much prone to ich/other sicknesses because every time they get sick with a parasite/disease they will shed their skin taking the parasite off their body
> 3-They are venomous which makes this fish species very cool to keep in your home!


DUDE feeding lionfish glodfish or any fresh water fish is just bad for your fish, and totally un healthy for them..

silver side, mussle anything that would eat in the sea. use mulitvitaims, and food enhancer


----------



## Reefing Madness

Logansbloodyclaw said:


> DUDE feeding lionfish glodfish or any fresh water fish is just bad for your fish, and totally un healthy for them..
> 
> silver side, mussle anything that would eat in the sea. use mulitvitaims, and food enhancer


If you woulda seen my Lion fish, you would tend to disagree with that statement. I fed mine feeder fish for over a year, and he was HUGE. Size of a dinner plate.


----------



## sidluckman

I have never had trouble with Coral Beauties. One of these was my very first marine fish back in 1979 and the first thing it did was display popeye. I treated it with antibiotics and within 3 days it was eating like a champ. I have owned a second one since and again had no trouble with it. But I have seen other negative assessments of this fish.

Butterflies are my favorites, but even among those that I consider hardy, I have experienced losses. I have successfully kept Chaetodon Collare, C. Lunula, C. Xanthurus and C. Vagabundus. Also Heniochus Acuminatus, Chrysostomus and Diphreutes. I have several times tried the saddleback, C Ephippium, in various sizes, always to no avail.


----------

